# any good rep shops aroung the peterborough area?



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

hi, just wondering if there are any decent shops around the peterborough area??im meeting someone at the services so may as well go see some places if any are worth it.thanks.dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i dont really know of any there.
that led me to think about opening one, then deciding not to lol.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i don't think there is any in peterborough if there is i don't know about it,


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i dont htink there is in the area, there are a few not too far away though


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

None in Peterborough, but a few sort of close-by - Ramsey has a shop called 'Pet Leaders', which has a reptile section. Also, Leverington Common has one too (near Wisbech).


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i never did find that on ein leverington, went there many many times lol


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

Check out 888 Reptiles in Ramsey, that's probably the closest dedicated reptile store. They're great for equipment and a fair few animals on display like Frilled Lizards, Leopard Geckos, Chamelons...etc. There's the Baytree Garden Centre just outside of Spalding, about 20 miles away but they're over-priced, haven't a huge range of animals and I'm not convinced they look after them properly.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

TtotheC said:


> Check out 888 Reptiles in Ramsey, that's probably the closest dedicated reptile store. They're great for equipment and a fair few animals on display like Frilled Lizards, Leopard Geckos, Chamelons...etc. There's the Baytree Garden Centre just outside of Spalding, about 20 miles away but they're over-priced, haven't a huge range of animals and I'm not convinced they look after them properly.


theres a new bloke started in baytree now, hes been there about 2 weeks and is alot more helpful than the girl that was there and seems to know alot more than she did,


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

> Check out 888 Reptiles in Ramsey, that's probably the closest dedicated reptile store.


I didn't realise they'd changed their name. Have to agree though - they've got a great selection of reps and equipment!: victory:

The Leverington Common shop is quite hard to find to be honest, even with sat nav! It's somewhere off a dirt track...!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ramsey one isnt great tbh, i woudl advise travelling and going to jap koi, brilliant place


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

churchy_jnr said:


> theres a new bloke started in baytree now, hes been there about 2 weeks and is alot more helpful than the girl that was there and seems to know alot more than she did,


The guy with the long hair and the beard? Yeah the girl had a bit of an attitude to be honest which is completely off putting for members of public needing to ask questions. That's also the problem with having staff who don't know their reptiles as well as they should, the reptiles in stock suffer and it usually leads to bad husbandry advice.

Just in case anyone is interested they currently have:

Pygmy Chameleons
Yemen Chameleon 
Tokay Gecko
Savannah Monitor
Plenty of Leopard Geckos
Green Anoles
CWD
Corn Snakes
Milk Snakes
Green Tree Frogs (though I've yet to see them)
Plated Lizard
Various Invertebrates.

That's all off the top of my head. A bit over priced if you ask me.


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

If that's the one in Henlow, i wouldn't bother. Everything is massively overpriced livestock wise. I got here for my Koi Carp and their food etc, but little else.


----------

